# Running a canister filter in Eurobraced aquarium??



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions. I want to add some extra filtration to pair with my sump. I have a custom built tank and I don't want to do any drilling because it's 3/4" glass. Is there a way to add the intake/overflow effectively?? I currently have C360 laying around I could use on this tank. Thanks!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

While I have never owned a Eurobraced tank, it is often suggested on other forums to either drill holes through the brace if it is wide enough and not too thick OR to make your own intake/output pipes that will reach over the brace. Some people do this with fittings but you could also bend some PVC pipe if you are comfortable doing so, then just adapt to the canister filter hoses.

The PVC would lay on top of the brace and then 'curve' over the edge and toward the back glass where you can then figure out how to reconnect your intake/output connections.


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

I would agree with Deeda and would suggest making your own plumbing. A couple of 90 elbows spaced an inch or two apart to straddle the top and the return you could even run through your glass canopy if you have one, or also run it over the top. I have a couple of eurobraced tanks, however, when I had them made I had the back eurobrace drilled to accommodate standard intakes, etc for large eheim cannisters - on 6 foot tanks I had six holes drilled in the back euro - corners for the spraybars and at the 1/3 and 2/3 marks. When I asked for this spec from the builder, I was told that they would have to temper the eurobrace glass for additional strength, as the euro was around 4" and the holes 1 1/2" if I remember correctly, adding some potential stress points in the brace and leaving it more prone to cracking. I'd be leary about recommending to drill your eurobracing but if you know the manufacturer you could always ask them about the safety of drilling the euro.


----------

